# Out of memory in bootstrap.sh

## vinx2o2o

Come promesso rieccomi qui  :Wink: 

Dopo quasi sette ore di bootstrap.sh mi torna questo messaggio d'errore:

Out of Memory: killed process 17421 (ld)

collect2: ld terminated with signal 15 [terminated]

make [3]: ***[libgcj.la] error 1

make [3]: leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.2.3-r1/work/buil/i686-pc-linux-gnu/libjava

[altri due errori conseguenti]

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.2.3-r1 failed

!!! function src_compile, line 361, exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

sto facendo un installazione di prova in wmware4, nelle altre installazioni normali non ho avuto messaggi di questo tipo con la stessa macchina.

Lo sawp e' attivato e spazio sull'hd ce n'e' abbastanza (altri 620mb...pochi? in tutto ho dedicato circa 4gb)

avete idea di che puo' essere? 

grazie e ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Di solito Out of Memory si riferisce alla memoria fisica cioe' la RAM. Quanti mb di RAM ha?

----------

## vinx2o2o

> Di solito Out of Memory si riferisce alla memoria fisica cioe' la RAM. Quanti mb di RAM ha?

256mb di ram e 512 di swap.

strano lo stesso perche' cmq nn ho mai avuto problemi....

cia'

----------

## fedeliallalinea

In effetti e' un po' strano anche se gcc non e' proprio un piccolo programma. Comunque prova

a lanciare questo comando e poi rifai partire bootstrap.sh

```
mount none -t tmpfs /var/tmp/portage -o size=1G
```

a me ha salvato il cul molte volte

----------

## vinx2o2o

ok grazie mille

purtroppo potro' continuare solo lunedi (devo traslocare questo week end :\ )

ti faccio sapere!

ciao

----------

## vinx2o2o

ops ho fatto una prova e mi dice Mount:Command Not Found ...

devo uscire, mountare e richrootare?

----------

## cerri

mount ci deve essere per forza.

Ma sei sicuro che la vm abbia 256 mb di ram?

----------

## Peach

secondo me sono marci i cd di Linux&Co. tipo qualcuno che cerca di minare la stabilità di linux mettendo a disposizione software buggato.. un po' come succede in M$  :Very Happy: 

----------

## vinx2o2o

>mount ci deve essere per forza. 

pare di no...

>Ma sei sicuro che la vm abbia 256 mb di ram?

certo che NON ce li ha  :Smile:  ho 256mb in tutto sul portatile...non posso dargli di piu'...ma che c'entra la ram col mount?

>secondo me sono marci i cd di 

>Linux&Co. tipo qualcuno che cerca di minare la stabilità di linux >mettendo a disposizione software buggato.. un po' come succede in M$ 

ROTFL...io li trovo molto spesso rovinati...

bene...devo dire che non sono una cima di linux, ma 8 installazioni seguendo la guida passo passo non andate a buon fine (anzi disastrose) iniziano a diventare tante :p

brasero' tutto un altra volta...che devo fare...il prob e' che ogni installazione mi ci vogliono 20 ore  :Smile: )

----------

## bsolar

Occhio al chroot. Fuori dal chroot (cioè nel livecd) mount c'è senz'altro, all'interno del chroot mount c'è solo se è installato system (quindi dopo emerge system o se si installa da stage3).

Controlla che esegui il bootstrap all'interno del chroot ( :Razz: ) ed evita di cachare il CD.

CMQ con 256MB credo VMWare debba strisciare mica male...

----------

## cerri

 *vinx2o2o wrote:*   

> >Ma sei sicuro che la vm abbia 256 mb di ram?
> 
> certo che NON ce li ha  ho 256mb in tutto sul portatile...non posso dargli di piu'...ma che c'entra la ram col mount?

 

Col mount niente, con la compilazione si... quanta memoria hai assegnato alla vm?

----------

## vinx2o2o

>Occhio al chroot. Fuori dal chroot (cioè nel livecd) mount c'è senz'altro, >all'interno del chroot mount c'è solo se è installato system (quindi dopo >emerge system o se si installa da stage3). 

oky...ma se monto qualcosa prima di chrootarmi...ehm...e' lo stesso? Mi vergogno come un ladro a fare una domanda cosi' cretina.... :p

>Controlla che esegui il bootstrap all'interno del chroot () ed evita di >cachare il CD. 

sisi facevo cosi'...i miei problemi si ridurrebbero assai se sapessi esattamente che devo fare per riprendere un installazione che lascio a meta' (non in vmware). Nel senso se dopo, esempio, emerge sync decido di spegnere...devo rimountare rifare env-update etc etc? Ho paura di incasinare tutto :pp

>CMQ con 256MB credo VMWare debba strisciare mica male...

devo dire che lo pensavo anche io, invece mi sono stupito. con 128 mb allocati con un p4 va quasi come se non fosse emulato  :Smile: 

compaq evo r0x  :Wink: 

----------

## vinx2o2o

>Col mount niente, con la compilazione si... quanta memoria hai >assegnato alla vm?

128....azz...non dirmi che possono usare gentoo solo gli abbienti di memoria volatile  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

No, 128 sono più che sufficienti.

Posta il risultato di 

```
$ free
```

----------

## vinx2o2o

total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        126508     122556       3952          0      35908      40564

-/+ buffers/cache:      46084      80424

Swap:            0          0          0

puo' andare?

----------

## cerri

Beh, come swap mi sembra un po' poca...

Dai un'occhiata alla guida per l'installazione sopratutto al passo in cui si parla della swap.[/url]

----------

## vinx2o2o

ho riattivato lo swap...strano perche' sonosicuro di averlo fatto...

ecco...domanda, ogni volta che mi chrooto devo rimandare env-update e source /etc/profile?

intanto riprovo...fra qualche ora ti faccio sapere :p

----------

## vinx2o2o

ok adesso mi dice che le librerie sono corrotte : )))

provo a riemergere il sistema...

In caso reinstallo su partizione fisica e buonanotte  :Smile: 

a presto ;p

----------

